# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Kvard51's dice roller

## Kvard51

(1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d4+1)[*3*]
(1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## Kvard51

HP for New version of Issachar: (6d4)[*3*][*4*][*4*][*3*][*2*][*3*](19)
(3d6)[*5*][*4*][*2*](11)

----------


## Kvard51

Dorgan's Age: (7d6)[*28*] +40

Height: (2d4)[*2*]  Weight:x (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Kvard51

HP's for Aldhaven character: (5d6)[*6*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*6*](24)

----------


## Kvard51

Baptiste point buy rolls:

(7d6)[*4*][*4*][*6*][*3*][*2*][*5*][*3*](27)

----------


## Kvard51

Tiefling variant 
(1d100)[*90*]

----------


## Kvard51

Ephesus Thane's wealth roll: (5d6)[*19*]

----------


## Kvard51

Chert Rivenstone (Shackles of Blood character) 
HP roll: (2d6)[*1*][*5*](6)

----------


## Kvard51

Learning spells for Past Glory (non Alteration 70%):

Find Familiar - (1d100)[*66*]
Grease - (1d100)[*39*]
Detect Magic - (1d100)[*57*]
magic missile - (1d100)[*22*]
shield - (1d100)[*27*]
Tenser's Floating Disk - (1d100)[*93*]
Phantasmal Force - (1d100)[*30*]
Change Self - (1d100)[*43*]
Charm Person - (1d100)[*31*]

----------


## Kvard51

2nd level

Glitterdust - (1d100)[*31*]
Melf's Acid Arrow - (1d100)[*72*]
Summon Swarm - (1d100)[*50*]
invisibility - (1d100)[*20*]
Mirror Image - (1d100)[*55*]
Blur[roll]1 - d100[/roll]
Blindness - (1d100)[*55*]
Web - (1d100)[*44*]
Locate Object - (1d100)[*89*]
ESP - (1d100)[*18*]

----------


## Kvard51

3rd level -

Monster Summoning 1 - (1d100)[*97*]
Phantom Steed - (1d100)[*39*]
Fireball - (1d100)[*77*]
Lightning Bolt - (1d100)[*76*]
Invis, 10' - (1d100)[*77*]
Spectral Force - (1d100)[*15*]
Hold Person - (1d100)[*15*]

----------


## Kvard51

(6d6b3)[*9*]
(6d6b3)[*16*]
(6d6b3)[*14*]
(6d6b3)[*16*]
(6d6b3)[*15*]
(6d6b3)[*17*]

----------


## Kvard51

(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

----------


## Kvard51

Wealth rolls Kallimakus Solo RotRL:

Magus - (4d6)[*14*]

Fighter - (5d6)[*17*]

----------

